# Modern Masters Metallic Paint



## buckeyesfanj4

Im painting a room using modern masters metallic paint. The customer wants it all sprayed. After looking at their website, I cant use an airless sprayer. They say it will destroy the metal flakes. I tried using a HVLP and a Conventional, but I cant seem to keep it from spitting. Ive used the max amount of water it calls for thinning. Does anyone have any experience working with this product? Great site by the way. Trying to research this led me here. I cant wait to go thru everything.


----------



## br1dge

buckeyesfanj4 said:


> Im painting a room using modern masters metallic paint. The customer wants it all sprayed. After looking at their website, I cant use an airless sprayer. They say it will destroy the metal flakes. I tried using a HVLP and a Conventional, but I cant seem to keep it from spitting. Ive used the max amount of water it calls for thinning. Does anyone have any experience working with this product? Great site by the way. Trying to research this led me here. I cant wait to go thru everything.


Which HVLP rig are you using? I believe you will need a larger unit, 8.5 psi or more. Also, you should be using the largest "nozzle/tip" you have. If it is a Spraytech, that would be a #5.. Air wide open, and fluid pretty close to it too.. Lets u sknow

jeff


----------



## bikerboy

Do you have enough pressure at the gun? They recommend approximately 65psi at the gun and more at the compressor. Plus they don't want you to use a turbine type HVLP. If you have one you might be better off using an automotive type gun.
I have only rolled and brushed Modern Masters and used Floetrol to thin it. Call them at 818.683.0201 or 800.942.3166.


----------



## buckeyesfanj4

Im using a SW 9100 stage 4 turbine. I knew going in that they said not to, but its what I had. I used the largest tip I had which was a #5. A friend of mine let me use his 2qt hvlp spray set up with a 8 gallon compressor. That did worse than turbine. Im going to call Modern Masters on monday during business hours. I called all the SWs that deal with this type of paint, but no one had any answers for me. In fact they said that they didnt think you could spray this product. Im thinking I might try the floetrol idea and hope the home owner is ok with this.James


----------



## dincao

the best way to apply the mm is with a roller!!! It takes practice but it will be the easiest option..do a couple test samples with the roller method and show the client the finish product


----------



## bikerboy

Not trying to bust your chops.........

But let me get this right. You went to their website. Read the instructions. Used what they recommend you not use, and you expected it to work. Then you used your friends rig (the set up they recommend) but it still did not work. Did you monitor the pressure at the tip and if so were you getting less than the 65psi they say you need?

Reason for these questions is most paint companies recommendations are based on successful application. (and covering their butt) You don't need to re-invent the wheel, maybe tweak it slightly. Here's a link to the Technical Data sheet for that product. Whomever answers Modern Masters phone next week will probably refer to it. If they give you different information, please share it.

http://www.modernmasters.com/pdf/AllMetallicPaintCollectionWCTDS2003.PDF


----------



## bikerboy

Oh.....an eight gallon tank will not hold enough volume to maintain 65 psi at the tip for very long. You need a much larger compressor and tank or you will be stopping and waiting for the small unit to catch up.


----------



## buckeyesfanj4

I admit, I did use what they said not to. But I took the job not knowing I would need a different kind of unit, so I was hoping mine had the pressure to do it. I only did a sample with it to see if it would work, so it was quick and painless. Im pretty sure your right that I need a bigger compressor. I think I might have talked the homeowner into rolling it. I did one wall with the sage green and she liked it alot. The only one Im having a problem with now is the white pearl sheer for the big ceiling. It seems really hard to make the brush and roll area look good, but with some practice Im hoping to work this out. Today I broke out my airless at home and sprayed a small amount on a piece of drywall and honestly it looks like the metal effect is the same as the rolled sample, but I dont want to do a whole ceiling and it not work. Im gonna call around and see if I can rent a large compressor, if not I probally have no choice but to roll it.


----------



## Arte Bella

I have sprayed Modern Masters with an airless. What happens is the color changes slightly but it is still metallic. You may want to do a sample board for the customer and if they like it use the airless.
If you decide to roll make sure you use their extender and use the special roller. Stipple when cutting in and only do a small section at a time keeping it wet.


----------



## bikerboy

If you do roll the ceiling, tape the wall with wide tape and roll as close as you can to it. Also roll in one direction if possible. .


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

I use this product a lot for some of my faux's and the only way I will apply it on big areas is roll one coat with a 9 inch sleeve............... let it dry then apply a 2nd coat in 2x2 areas and stipple the product so that everything is even. If you just roll it out, all you will see is roller lines where you overlapped and it will look like crap.


----------



## racer jimbo

*you can spray*

I can assure you if you take your cap of your gun and look at the nozzle, it is a 1.4 you need to switch that out to a 1.8 when the product does not atomized its common to assume either you are under pressured or the viscosity is two heavy.These can make a difference but in this case i would know my pressure is right, go ahead and thin 16oz per gal and switch nozzles. You will be a happy painter


----------

